# الموضوع الجديد هو الرخصه الدوليه لمهندسى الطيران easa



## honest_aviation (3 أبريل 2013)

نظرا للتطور السريع فى عالم هندسة الطيران ونظرا للرغبه الملحه فى تأمين الطيران لأقصى حد ممكن فقط فكر الاتحاد الاوروبى فى وضع مجموعه من القواعد الحاكمه لمهندسى صيانه الطائرات ووضع ذلك فى صوره كورس نظري يسمى EASA part 66 B1,B2 ووضعت له برنامجا تدريبيا فى صوره مجموعه من الموديولات يتبعها مجموعه من الامتحانات وفى حالة اجتياز المهندس لتلك الاختبارات يقوم بتجميع خبرته فى صوره Work Sheet ثم يرسلها لأى دوله فى الاتحاد الاوربى مرفقه بنتائج الاختبارات السالف ذكرها وبعد مجموعه من الفحوصات تقوم بها الدوله التى ارسل اليها تقوم الدوله بإرسال رخصه دوليه الى المهندس تتيح له العمل فى اى شركة طيران عالميه


----------

